# Wenn ich als Root etwas uploade können user CHMOD nicht ändern



## toca (17. Aug. 2008)

Hallo, ich und ein kumpel sind zusammen auf meinem neuen Webserver, und ich bin selbst auch erst am einstieg. An sich läuft mein Root Server mitlerweile einwandfrei nur bin ich jetzt auf ein Problem gestoßen.
Ich habe mit meinem Root Account über SFTP meinem Kumpel in sein Kundenverzeichnis 2 Content Management Systeme geladen da er eine sehr langsame Leitung hat. 

Nun ist das Problem das man als Kunde den CHMOD nicht editieren kann, nur ich als Root kann dies. Wenn er seine Dateien selber hochlädt kann er den CHMOD problemlos setzen. Kann mir jemand erklären wo ich was editieren müsste? Wär mir auch hilfreich wenn etwas mehr als nur die datei selbst genannt werden könnte, am besten welchen wert ich ändern muss, da ich wie gesagt noch neu auf dem Root bin und mich noch einlerne. Dennoch soll mein Kumpel unabhängig von mir seine Websites machen können.

Auf dem Server ist ISPConfig als Server Administrationstool installiert.


----------



## Till (17. Aug. 2008)

Du musst den Eigentümer der Dateien und Verzeichnisse von root auf den Administrator User des Webs ändern. Das geht mit dem chown Kommando.


----------



## toca (20. Aug. 2008)

ok das Problem ist dann auch gelöst, wobei ich auf anhieb auch nicht wusste wie ich die befehle anwenden soll...
habe in mit dem cd kommando in den entsprechenden Ordner gewechselt
z.b.: cd /var/www/web4/web/
und den Befehl:
chown -R user:group *

eingegeben. User durch den Benutzernamen und group durch die Benutzergruppe ersetzen... der User bekommt die Rechte für alle Ordner, Unterordner und Dateien auf sich übertragen, also nie im root Verzeichnis verwenden.. 

Hab das nur noch fix hingeschrieben für die Anfänger die auch erst nicht genau wissen wie sie den befehl richtig eintippen sollen.. dient ja als Nachschlagewerk.


----------

